# Gigabyte Mainboard PWM-Lüftersteuerung



## Wortakrobat (1. Februar 2013)

*Gigabyte Mainboard PWM-Lüftersteuerung*

Habe an meinem alten P5N-D die Lüfter schön angenehm per Speedfan geregelt - lief einwandfrei. Auf dem GA-Z68MA-D2-B3 geht nun gar nichts mehr. Keine Lüftersteuerung - keine ANpassung- kein nichts. 

Könnte quasi beim Umzug auf eben dieses Mainboard was schief gelaufen sein? Hätte ich noch irgendetwas beachten sollen beim deinstallieren der alten Treiber vom ASUS Board? Würde ungern in den sauren Apfel beißen und das WinDoof 7 neu aufspielen. 

Hatte die Treiber vom alten Board sauber deinstalliert- meine ich zumindestens. Registry-Cleaner hatte ich keinen Benutzt. Nun am besten einfacvh die aktuellen gigabyte-Treiber deinstallieren und nochmal neu aufspielen? Oder irgendwer ne sinnigere Idee?

[EDIT] Im BIOS gibts 4 Einstellmöglichkeiten, Leistung, Silent, Normal und Manual. Aber sind alle noch zu laut... das geht leiser...sofern man ne Software hätte die das macht...


----------



## ct5010 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard PWM-Lüftersteuerung*

Probier es mal mit EasyTune 6


----------



## Wortakrobat (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard PWM-Lüftersteuerung*

Ja hab ich, hat aber ebenfalls nicht funktioniert. Zudem wollte ich nicht unbedingt noch ein Tool einsetzen, denn bin bisher mit meiner Konfiguration mit Speedfan und AIDA64 voll zufrieden.

Mittlerweile hat sich das Problem gelöst indem ich bei Speedfan unter Konfigurieren-->Benutzerdefiniert beigebracht habe die Hardwareseitige Steuerung zu überschreiben in dem ich dort den Modus auf Softwarecontrolled gesetzt hab und ihm zudem die Stufen eingestellt hab. Bis auf die Kleinigkeit das ich für meinen CPU-PWM Anschluss nun quasi zwei Regler habe (habe insgesamt nur 2 Lüfter-Anschlüsse auf dem Board - aber 3 Geschwindigkeitsregler bei Speedfan) und den einen auf 100% festsetzen und anschließend ausblenden musste läuft es nun so wie es soll. Und das obwohl keinerlei Unterstützung von seitens Speedfan hierfür gegeben wird. Sehr schön. 

Die Gehäuselüfter können nun ebenfalls geregelt werden - wonderful. Derzeit läuft die ganze Regelung zwar nicht im PWM Mode, sondern im Voltage-Mode, aber das werde ich auch noch umgestellt bekommen - hat aber nciht wirklich Priorität - immerhin ists nun leise.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard PWM-Lüftersteuerung*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Softwarecontrolled



Das steht in jeder SpeedFan Anleitung



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Die Gehäuselüfter können nun ebenfalls geregelt werden - wonderful.



Gz, das hat bei mir nicht funktionieren wollen.

An SpeedFan stört mich, dass ich einen Kern zuordnen muss und nicht einen der maxtemp nehmen kann. Ich weis zwar welcher Kern immer die höchste Temp hat, aber schön find ich das nicht.

Leider stürtzt SpeedFan bei mir sehr oft ab, weshalb ich es nun deinstallietrt habe.

Easytune 6 ist da auch nicht besser. So langm an nur den CPU-Fan steuert ist alles gut. Kommen aber noch Gehäuselüfter hinzu stürzt auch dieses Programm ab.


----------



## Wortakrobat (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard PWM-Lüftersteuerung*

Das es in jeder Speedfan Anleitung steht kann sein, mir war es jedoch bis dato unbekannt - da nciht nötig.

Die Sorge des abstürzens teile ich in diesem Fall leider nicht. Programm läuft wunderbar, selbst wenn ich einmal nciht drauf zugreifen kann weil sich Speedfan mal wieder nciht maximieren lassen will, tut es dennoch seinen Deinst und regelt meine Lüfter. Ds mit dem einen Kern zuordnen ist korrekt, hab halt den heißesten genommen und gut is. Man kann ja auch, sofern korrekt ausgelesen, die Gesamttemperatur des Prozzis nehmen, aber das bringt nicht wirklich nen Vorteil wie ich finde.

In diesem Sinne...


----------

